# Hoyt Tribute



## rookcaca

My new finger bow just came in, here are a few pics.


----------



## rsarns

Well lets hear a review!


----------



## eric schmaus

She's a beauty! Congrats! Looks like a full grip, did they have side plates for it too as an option? They never offered them for my LTD I'm just wondering if they had them for that would they work on my LTD. I may check in to it.


----------



## rookcaca

it came with a pro-fit grip. I put a high wrist pro-fit on it.

The grip is different than the LTD, I had one I don't believe you can put the wood grip on it.

It shoots nice and is quiet.


----------



## eric schmaus

Ok, thanks for the info. I notice it doesn't have a string stop. Did they do away with it or did you take it off?


----------



## rookcaca

did away with it.


----------



## Harley D

Sweet bow! What's the average price on the Tribute?


----------



## Harperman

Very nice looking bow,, and looks to be a nice Finger shooting bow....Should be smooth, and forgiving to shoot...Love that new camo pattern/color....Good Luck with it!.......Jim


----------



## splitfireone

Love the snow camo nice looking bow enjoy


----------



## Paul68

rsarns said:


> Well lets hear a review!


Looking forward to any updated reviews. Hopefully my Tribute arrives next week. I hate paying so much for something I can't try out first, but I couldn't find this bow in stock on the East Coast. Hoyt just doesn't make enough to push out to the Pro Shops, I guess. I hope the Tribute is shooting well for you.


----------



## otter 64

Is the tribute quieter than the Vantage LTD?


----------



## rookcaca

Been a while since I shot the LTD, but this one is whisper quiet.


----------



## shovelhead 79

Nice bow, happy shooting!!!!!


----------



## centershot

That snow camo is very cool. Enjoy the new toy.


----------



## Paul68

rookcaca said:


> My new finger bow just came in, here are a few pics.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my Tribute to come in, although I ordered it over a MONTH ago. I'm having a hard time believing Hoyt can't deliver a stock bow in a month. Can I ask how long it took for your bow to arrive?


----------



## Timber Junkie

That is the exact bow I am looking at getting in the exact camo pattern. What is the draw weight range on yours? How long did it take to come in?


----------



## Timber Junkie

What rest and sight do you have on there? Looks nice and compact


----------



## rookcaca

Mine took about a two months. True-glo sight and Spigarelli Zero Tolerance rest.


----------



## Paul68

rookcaca said:


> Mine took about a two months. True-glo sight and Spigarelli Zero Tolerance rest.


Rookcaca.... thanks. Not what I wanted to hear (2 months?!!), but I appreciate the response.


----------



## rookcaca

worth the wait for sure, it is a very nice bow. Here is the final setup on mine.


----------



## espenrod

What arrows, lbs and DL are you shooting?


----------



## rookcaca

shooting xx78 right now, 57lbs at 29.5.
I also have some a/c/c hunters and some Lightspeed 3d arrows that shoot 254fps.


----------



## Harperman

The more I look at this bow, the more I'm convinced that this is one of the best looking Hoyt bows that I've ever seen....The riser has really nice lines, and the limb to riser length ratio is just about perfect...Beautiful bow, no question....Take Care..............Jim


----------



## Paul68

Harperman said:


> The more I look at this bow, the more I'm convinced that this is one of the best looking Hoyt bows that I've ever seen....The riser has really nice lines, and the limb to riser length ratio is just about perfect...Beautiful bow, no question....Take Care..............Jim


My new Hoyt Tribute finally showed up, and I picked it up last night. It is a bit heavier than I expected, but felt well balanced. I certainly miss the aesthetics of the recurve limbs on the LX Pro or Montega. The Tribute is a handsome bow though. I'm shooting bare bow with fingers, so once I get my Timberdoodle mounted, a decent nock point and some paper tuning, it should be ready to rockin' roll. This is my first new bow since I landed a LX Pro back in '03. I'll be shooting them side by side, just to see the difference. Things are looking up!!!


----------



## rookcaca

enjoy you new bow.


----------



## espenrod

For those of you who own one. Do you think that it would work well if someone has an honest 31DL?
Thanks


----------



## GrizzlyDeyo

I am having the same problem, I am borrowing an old Hoyt from my uncle right now, were on the east coast were you looking,


----------



## GrizzlyDeyo

*Having the same problem u did*



Paul68 said:


> My new Hoyt Tribute finally showed up, and I picked it up last night. It is a bit heavier than I expected, but felt well balanced. I certainly miss the aesthetics of the recurve limbs on the LX Pro or Montega. The Tribute is a handsome bow though. I'm shooting bare bow with fingers, so once I get my Timberdoodle mounted, a decent nock point and some paper tuning, it should be ready to rockin' roll. This is my first new bow since I landed a LX Pro back in '03. I'll be shooting them side by side, just to see the difference. Things are looking up!!!


I am borrowing my uncle's Hoyt Pro Vantage and have been shooting bare bow and now I am trying to buy my first bow and was looking at the Hoyt Tribute but am worried about spending that much money with out actually seeing the bow, so far the reviews I am seeing are good but I was wondering were you got yours and if you have any updated reviews


----------



## Paul68

GrizzlyDeyo said:


> I am borrowing my uncle's Hoyt Pro Vantage and have been shooting bare bow and now I am trying to buy my first bow and was looking at the Hoyt Tribute but am worried about spending that much money with out actually seeing the bow, so far the reviews I am seeing are good but I was wondering were you got yours and if you have any updated reviews


Grizzly - I got my Tribute out of a shop in Northern Virginia. I had to special order it, so no chance to shoot before purchase... the curse of finger shooting. I'm still really happy with the Tribute, but have been trying to switch from a split finger glove to three under tab, and my groups have certainly suffered. Therefore, I can't really comment about the Tribute driving nails, because the carpenter in this case keeps hitting his thumb. 

I have also been scouring the classifieds and ebay to pick up some older Hoyts. I'm trying to learn the tuning piece and work on my own bows, and don't want to try that with an $800+ Tribute. If price is a concern, there are some good deals here and on ebay for some longer ATA Hoyts (Protec, Montega, Aspen, Defiant). With some additional investment on strings and a custom paint job you'll be in great shape with an awesome finger bow, without emptying the bank account. 

Just my $.02. There are some FAR more knowledgeable guys on here that can help steer you in the right direction, as well.


----------



## mitchell

Paul68,

learning to tech your on gear is a great move. I took the plunge several years back after coming over from recurves. I now have a bow press and can build my own strings and service my own stuff. It sure is nice not to be dependent on somebody else. YOu can get what you need over the net, and do your own thing.

As for three under, you might want to play with drawing with three, and dropping the ring finger holding with two. Works well for a lot of people. Some even do that, and relax the middle finger taking the bulk of the load with the index.


----------



## Paul68

mitchell said:


> Paul68,
> 
> learning to tech your on gear is a great move. I took the plunge several years back after coming over from recurves. I now have a bow press and can build my own strings and service my own stuff. It sure is nice not to be dependent on somebody else. YOu can get what you need over the net, and do your own thing.
> 
> As for three under, you might want to play with drawing with three, and dropping the ring finger holding with two. Works well for a lot of people. Some even do that, and relax the middle finger taking the bulk of the load with the index.


Mitchell, thanks for the post! I'll ask, but think I already know the answer. Is there a particular reference you used to pick up your tech work/string building (other than the school of hard knocks)? There is a school up in Buffalo, NY I was looking at, but it will be nearly impossible to find the time and cash to get up there for the school anytime soon. 

Right now, I'm relaxing my ring finger after the draw, but can't seem to get it out of the way. I'm pulling 70# on my Tribute, and 80# on my Protec, so doubt I'll get beyond two solid fingers on the string, least my release becomes like a Jack in the Box... anybody's guess when it will pop. I will say the three below/tab set up is a FAR cleaner release and I'm a lot more comfortable with the anchor points, but I shoot truly instinctive (no gapping, walking or reference points, just what 'feels right') so retraining my eye for the adjusted sight picture will take some time. The local turkeys and deer have been highly supportive of the switch to three under, as they've never felt this safe. Their time is coming, though.


----------



## Jesse Schultz

Paul68 said:


> Looking forward to any updated reviews. Hopefully my Tribute arrives next week. I hate paying so much for something I can't try out first, but I couldn't find this bow in stock on the East Coast. Hoyt just doesn't make enough to push out to the Pro Shops, I guess. I hope the Tribute is shooting well for you.


Where are you on the East Coast? Reedy's in Ma. Carries Hoyt.


----------



## Paul68

Jesse Schultz said:


> Where are you on the East Coast? Reedy's in Ma. Carries Hoyt.


I'm in northern Virginia, but will most likely do most of my shopping thru Lancaster Archery, up in PA in the future. It is a bit of a drive, but I really appreciate their customer service.


----------



## GrizzlyDeyo

Paul68 said:


> Grizzly - I got my Tribute out of a shop in Northern Virginia. I had to special order it, so no chance to shoot before purchase... the curse of finger shooting. I'm still really happy with the Tribute, but have been trying to switch from a split finger glove to three under tab, and my groups have certainly suffered. Therefore, I can't really comment about the Tribute driving nails, because the carpenter in this case keeps hitting his thumb.
> 
> I have also been scouring the classifieds and ebay to pick up some older Hoyts. I'm trying to learn the tuning piece and work on my own bows, and don't want to try that with an $800+ Tribute. If price is a concern, there are some good deals here and on ebay for some longer ATA Hoyts (Protec, Montega, Aspen, Defiant). With some additional investment on strings and a custom paint job you'll be in great shape with an awesome finger bow, without emptying the bank account.
> 
> Just my $.02. There are some FAR more knowledgeable guys on here that can help steer you in the right direction, as well.


Thank you for the insight, it's not so much the price but the lack of knowledge about it, I will have to check out some of those bows for sale maybe I can start slower since I am just barely getting into shooting, my uncle has been working on bows for a while so that will save some money, and I recently tried going from three finger under with out sights to split finger with sights and I kept pinching the arrow so I went back to bare bow
Again thanks for the feed back and good luck on your switch


----------



## Jesse Schultz

Paul68 said:


> I'm in northern Virginia, but will most likely do most of my shopping thru Lancaster Archery, up in PA in the future. It is a bit of a drive, but I really appreciate their customer service.


That's tough and Lancaster does not carry Hoyt?


----------



## Paul68

Jesse Schultz said:


> That's tough and Lancaster does not carry Hoyt?


Lancaster is an authorized Hoyt dealer. They've taken really good care of me and I trust their bow shop, so I'm willing to travel the extra miles to do business with them.


----------



## Crunch

Nice bow. Glad it's working out for you.


----------



## hayvana

I've got a new Tribute too!


----------



## archer619

Love the new Tribute Hoyt bow!!!!


----------



## BLGreenway

Very nice bow! Enjoy!


----------

